# Sexiest accents



## jani

Inspired by the language thread.
So what do you think?
What accents do you find the most sexiest/attractive?

I love British accent and some american accents, I also like Arnold swarcheneggers accent, i don't it attractive 
but i find it goofy on a good way.


----------



## deggial

the generic Scandinavian (sorry, I haven't interacted with enough native speakers of Scandinavian languages to pick the differences yet...) accent just sounds so relaxed and sexy to my ear.


----------



## OboeKnight

British definitely. And I realllllly enjoy Transylvania/Estonian accents. Can't seem to think of what that would actually be called at the moment. But its hot lol.


----------



## deggial

OboeKnight said:


> And I realllllly enjoy Transylvania/Estonian accents.


they're very different from each other


----------



## OboeKnight

Haha stereotypical vampire accent xD whatever that is


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like Pitcairn Islander accents - but maybe that just me, Pirate speak does it for me.......


----------



## Ukko

Down-East. Maybe not super-sexy, but fascinating to listen to, especially when the speaker has a head cold.


----------



## moody

OboeKnight said:


> British definitely. And I realllllly enjoy Transylvania/Estonian accents. Can't seem to think of what that would actually be called at the moment. But its hot lol.


It is 875 miles from Estonia to Romania so the accents probably differ quite a bit.


----------



## Weston

Working in Nashville I sometimes get calls from ladies in the UK, usually London, about invoices our university may owe their company. I ask them what is the invoice number and get something like "Noyne Foh Three Foyve Tee Zed." I'm exaggerating a bit. It's far prettier than I can transcribe. By the time she gets to "Zed" which we would never say in the states, I'm incapacitated and have no idea what she is saying going forward.

So I have to keep her on the phone to make sure I understand what she needs.


----------



## Crudblud

Weston said:


> Working in Nashville I sometimes get calls from ladies in the UK, usually London, about invoices our university may owe their company. I ask them what is the invoice number and get something like "Noyne Foh Three Foyve Tee Zed." I'm exaggerating a bit. It's far prettier than I can transcribe. By the time she gets to "Zed" which we would never say in the states, I'm incapacitated and have no idea what she is saying going forward.
> 
> So I have to keep her on the phone to make sure I understand what she needs.


Your transcription appears more West Country than London.


----------



## presto

OboeKnight said:


> British definitely.


I say, thats jolly nice of you old chap!


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> Inspired by the language thread.
> So what do you think?
> What accents do you find the most sexiest/attractive?
> 
> I love British accent and some american accents, I also like Arnold swarcheneggers accent, i don't it attractive
> but i find it goofy on a good way.


Which American accents do you find sexy? Do you know?


----------



## Turangalîla

I find American accents to be _terrifically_ unattractive-such nasal vowels!

Give me a hot British, downtown London accent any day... ♥ :kiss: :angel:


----------



## PetrB

_"Blow in my ear and I'll follow you anywhere."

_Re: British 'accents' -- been there, have friends from there who have 'middle' good speech free of the sounds coming from greater class extremes: I hear any of them as 'normal' after only a few moments of speaking with them... to me, it is just a way a number of people speak, (_though they have it *all* wrong,_ of course 

When speaking in English:

Jamaican
Haitian 'patois' - coming from and through French mixed with various African languages.

French

Norwegian, Swedish

Dutch (so near clear Anglo-American -- most Dutch speak English idiomatically and without flaw -- but there is a slight accent, and I find it has a charm akin to that Scandinavian lilt.)

Russian

Scots

American:
Northeast: 
New England ("Yankee.") a-yep.

Middle South / Southwest: 
Kansas 'cowboy / cowgirl' drawl (includes FF "Yahoos.") 
Arkansas - kinda sweet.

[One New Orleans accent is intriguing to me: it sounds 'Suuthern' but also 'Boston.' What it is, is 'old Boston Irish, generations later and moved south. You hear a bit of mutated Ireland via Boston then re-planted and further cultivated in the south.]

Sounding horrible to me: 
The regional spoken English of: 
British Cockney
Ireland (A lady friend of mine almost automatically melts when she hears it, I cringe.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like Southern USA accents - there's a relaxed, almost timeless quality about them which bring to mind some of our own West Country dialects.


----------



## moody

PetrB

You can't have British Cockney, it is from London and the person should live within hearing distance of Bow Bells in the East End.
As for Irish it depends,a Belfact accent is vile but the Southern Irish accent is attractive.
The worst English accent must be from Birmingham.
I like Southern accents from America.


----------



## Stargazer

When all of you say you like Southern accents, I hope you mean a true southern accent as opposed to "*******"! I've lived in the south all my life, and for the life of me I don't know how anyone could enjoy a ******* accent lol, it's like fingernails on the chalkboard to me! Probably because I've been around it all my life. I mention this because the vast majority of people in the south talk with a ******* accent, only a select few really have the southern accent you hear in the movies and such. Here's the difference for the curious:

******* accent:





Southern Accent (Leonardo's character does a really good one):





And on the original question, it's a tough call...there's quite a few European ones vying for top place lol.


----------



## aleazk

I like the British accent. Also, the Southern (from the US) accents have a special charm, some kind of boastful quality, but in a nice way, not aggressive. I like the accent of germans/east europeans when they speak english. I hate the french accent of french people speaking in french, but I like it when they speak english .






("...on a single tank of _kerosene_...") omg, that made my day.


----------



## LittleSoubrette

British, Irish, Australian, Mexican, French, and Italian.


----------



## presto

Isn't it funny how we think we don’t have an accent.
A guy I work with that originally came from the east-end of London often says I have a posh accent………I’ve never thought that in my life, I just sound normal!


----------



## moody

Stargazer said:


> When all of you say you like Southern accents, I hope you mean a true southern accent as opposed to "*******"! I've lived in the south all my life, and for the life of me I don't know how anyone could enjoy a ******* accent lol, it's like fingernails on the chalkboard to me! Probably because I've been around it all my life. I mention this because the vast majority of people in the south talk with a ******* accent, only a select few really have the southern accent you hear in the movies and such. Here's the difference for the curious:
> 
> ******* accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Accent (Leonardo's character does a really good one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the original question, it's a tough call...there's quite a few European ones vying for top place lol.


My experience in America was through business so i don't suppose i met many real ********.


----------



## Weston

I have been told I do not have a regional accent even though I was born and still live in Nashville. I guess my accent is just American. But ever once in a whall Ah lack to brang out the twang jest to annoy folks.


----------



## Crudblud

"British" is not an accent.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> "British" is not an accent.


We are not amused!


----------



## drpraetorus

Irish, from a beautiful green eyed, red head,with freckles.


----------



## PetrB

presto said:


> Isn't it funny how we think we don't have an accent.
> A guy I work with that originally came from the east-end of London often says I have a posh accent………I've never thought that in my life, I just sound normal!


_The only way *to Not have An Accent* is to never speak!_


----------



## cwarchc

Has to be French for me.
A mademoiselle could be reciting a shopping list, but it would still work for me?


----------



## Kieran

The Irish accent, or more specifically, the Dublin one, or, to be clearer, north Dublin.

To be exact, the north Dublin working class accent.

Okay, I'll narrow it down: my accent.

For the female, any foreign Bond-girl accent raises the hackles, but in a very juicy way! :tiphat:


----------



## Head_case

I guess I'd concur with Moody: the provincial Northern Irish accent isn't very pleasant ("vile" is another description :lol although it really depends who's speaking it. 

I like the Orson Welles' Irish accent in the classic film noir where he plays naughty Harry in "The Third Man" best. I don't know how original this is, but it was very pleasant. 

The pre-1940's Boston New York accent from filmography studies is splendid too. I was really disappointed when my myth was shattered when I visited San Francisco and everyone sounded like a who r e/i/o/u from Haight Avenue. And that was just the bank clerks :lol: 

However having Mrs Treisman from the New Yorker short story podcasts more than makes up for it. I love her intelligence combined with her soothing voice. Unfortunately she has some of the worse guests reading short stories - period! Colm Toibin was incomprehensible when he guested the show. I think he's southern Irish but speaks with a potato rammed up his palate. When he's finally worked it free, it seems to sprout out from another facial orifice and gets in the way of listening to anything he says at all. 

I still haven't got over the fact that Dr Seuss is dead but the narrator's voice was great too. Not lest, it compares well with Princess Middleton's voice


----------



## belfastboy

Oh mine! Irish!! To be sure, to be sure!


----------



## sospiro

belfastboy said:


> Oh mine! Irish!! To be sure, to be sure!


I _adore_ the Belfast accent but my favourite has to be Russian. Deep & dark & luscious.


----------



## Bellinilover

Just for the record, I'm an American with a very mild Southern (i.e. Virginia) accent.

Like most Americans, I love English accents. However, I think I might possibly love Irish accents a bit more (think Liam Neeson).

My two favorite American accents are the Alabama accent and the Queens, New York accent. I don't know if I'd call either one "sexy," but I find both extremely pleasant.


----------



## Rosie

America guy have nice accent wish had guy like dat!!! German guy sound hot to but some time two angry


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> Just for the record, I'm an American with a very mild Southern (i.e. Virginia) accent.
> 
> Like most Americans, I love English accents. However, I think I might possibly love Irish accents a bit more (think Liam Neeson).
> 
> My two favorite American accents are the Alabama accent and the Queens, New York accent. I don't know if I'd call either one "sexy," but I find both extremely pleasant.


I believe you on your word.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

sospiro said:


> I _adore_ the Belfast accent but my favourite has to be Russian. Deep & dark & luscious.


Ayyyyy  I currently sound terrible when pronouncing stuff. I'll get it down eventually... cuz pronouncing things accurately is the magic of Russian.


----------



## david johnson

Arkansas and Alabama


----------



## Pugg

Germans who trying to speak any language beside their own.


----------



## Ingélou

Almost any 'foreign accent' is sexy when spoken by a person with charisma. I love French, Russian and Italian accents, but my favourite is a low-voiced gentle Welsh accent. 

In fact, when I was twenty, it was my ambition to marry a little dark Welshman who would call me his 'cariad bach'. 

But then Taggart showed up...


----------



## Ginger

Pugg said:


> Germans who trying to speak any language beside their own.


Okay, I'll try to take it as a compliment. But I think Italians trying to speak English can sound nice as well.


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> Okay, I'll try to take it as a compliment. But I think Italians trying to speak English can sound nice as well.


It was meant that way, neighbour.


----------



## helenora

South African , cute.really cute , sometimes sounds like children speaking


----------



## Rhombic

Hmm some nice thick North Yorkshire accent (well, not really, but I already find it too familiar to despise it) but, on a serious note, I do not find *southern* British accents sexy per se, probably due to overexposure (heh!). However, I dislike some of the more annoying American accents quite a lot. Not the person sometimes, of course, just the accent.

As for truly sexy accents, it does depend on who has it, obviously, but for...
...English: some Dublin accent, or Scottish if I'm in a good mood. That's pretty much it.
...Catalan: Majorcan accent is _sooooo_ cute
...Spanish: (I'm unacquainted with most Latin American ones, so I'll base it off European Spanish) Canarian accent is like honey - kind of sweet and you might think you like it so much that you'll want loads of it, but after a few spoonfuls you end up hating it; hmmm, really I don't see any other Spanish accent to which I am *not* impartial

Conclusion: I am really not bothered by Spanish and English accents... but that one Catalan accent drives me (a bit)  crazy


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The lovely, mellifluent, harmonious Manc, Scouse, Brum and Weegie accents.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I will say I am a sucker for a good ol British accent, as well as Swedish.


----------



## Guest

Why the appeal of British accents to Americans?

The accents are very varied too....


----------



## sospiro

TurnaboutVox said:


> The lovely, mellifluent, harmonious Manc, Scouse, Brum and Weegie accents.


Do I detect the tiniest hint of sarcasm there TV?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

sospiro said:


> Do I detect the tiniest hint of sarcasm there TV?


Not in the slightest!


----------



## Ingélou

TurnaboutVox said:


> The lovely, mellifluent, harmonious Manc, Scouse, Brum and Weegie accents.


When I taught English language A-level, we used to do an exercise where we roped in various members of staff to read news bulletins so that we could record a number of accents. In keeping with national findings, the Scouse & Black Country readers were not perceived as authoritative by our students; East Coast Scottish was seen as confident and reliable, but the Glaswegian accent was seen as menacing.

But I think Scouse & Brummy can sound very attractive if the speaker has charm and a nice voice. I remember one train journey from the north where we shared a carriage with a lovely young Liverpool lass, a student of about twenty. She sounded fine because she was so nice. I remember her telling us that her parents had a family joke that 'her father had picked her mother up on Lime Street' - a notorious Liverpool red light district. Her father had seen her mother previously at a church social and when he saw her struggling towards Lime Street Station with a heavy suitcase, he gallantly stepped in to carry it for her. 

Glaswegian ('Weegie') is a lovely accent too, but I'm biassed.

When I was staying in Birmingham for a few days to do (folk) ballad research at their excellent local studies library, I had to bus in from the suburbs every morning, and a nicer lot of people you could not meet. It completely changed my mind about the Brummy accent.


----------



## znapschatz

dogen said:


> Why the appeal of British accents to Americans?
> 
> The accents are very varied too....


I am one of those Americans who finds British accents appealing because they are both exotic yet fully understandable (some slang excluded.) We are not unaware of regional differences, finding them individually charming and evocative. They tell more about background and social class of the speaker than the more homogenous accents over most of the US. There are regional dialects here, of course, but the major one is racial. However, I like accents in general, always finding an extra interest in a speaker because of one.

Spoken American can sound a bit slovenly. I put that down to lower educational standards, but you can sure tell the difference in daily life. It is also evident in the dramatic arts. Although we have many actors whose diction matches their Brit counterparts on stage or screen, the better trained British actors reign supreme. I have seen British productions of American plays, some set in parts of the US with strong regional dialects, and the Brits were perfect. Perfect. And, you didn't need to struggle to understand every word. That's the legacy of a country serious about its arts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Glaswegian ('Weegie') is a lovely accent too, but I'm biassed.
> 
> When I was staying in Birmingham for a few days to do (folk) ballad research at their excellent local studies library, I had to bus in from the suburbs every morning, and a nicer lot of people you could not meet. It completely changed my mind about the Brummy accent.


I know these cities (and Manchester) very well and can assure you that although my tongue is in my cheek, my sentiments are very fond!


----------



## Dim7

Acute or circumflex, it's a tough call.


----------



## Xaltotun

None that I can think of. Guess I don't find talking attractive, huh?


----------



## Ingélou

Xaltotun said:


> None that I can think of. Guess I don't find talking attractive, huh?


Maybe you concentrate on what's being said, not how it's being said?


----------



## Xaltotun

Ingélou said:


> Maybe you concentrate on what's being said, not how it's being said?


Indeed I do, I'm a very good listener. Maybe I feel that speech is a riddle, a complex tangle of problems of other people that I must solve, and not a delicious thing I could enjoy.


----------



## Morimur

A thick Indian accent . . . Ooooh yeah.


----------



## Jos

My dad is from Rotterdam and I like that accent best, although Achterhoeks is great too.
When I was about 10 or 11 I used to listen to a radioshow for teenagers, it wasn't realy aimed at 10 year olds, presented by a girl with the sexiest Rotterdam accent. With the "wet T". My first crush, and I have never seen the woman in my life!


----------



## znapschatz

jani said:


> Inspired by the language thread.
> So what do you think?
> What accents do you find the most sexiest/attractive?


For me, sexy depends entirely on context. If someone says to me:"Hey sailor, want to have a good time?," my tendency would be to deal with the content of the inquiry, regardless of accent, which would be "No, _thank you_." (Never be rude!) On the other hand, if my wife softly intimates in her sexiest midwest accent that she would like a coffee refill, well then...That's Hot! :kiss:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sexiest accent? Depends on the timbre. I wouldn't rate a Glaswegian accent as sexy, but that Kirsty Young is the sexiest thing on BBC Radio since the tragic departure of Charlotte Green.


----------



## SarahNorthman

dogen said:


> Why the appeal of British accents to Americans?
> 
> The accents are very varied too....


I am aware of that fact, I cannot really explain why I like it. I just do.


----------



## jurianbai

Singlish laah .....


----------



## Pugg

Jos said:


> My dad is from Rotterdam and I like that accent best, although Achterhoeks is great too.
> When I was about 10 or 11 I used to listen to a radioshow for teenagers, it wasn't realy aimed at 10 year olds, presented by a girl with the sexiest Rotterdam accent. With the "wet T". My first crush, and I have never seen the woman in my life!


I don't think many members will know what Rotterdams or Achterhoeks may be.


----------



## Jos

Pugg said:


> I don't think many members will know what Rotterdams or Achterhoeks may be.


I realise that, Pugg, but it's for that small group of connaisseurs who are in the know


----------



## Gordontrek

I've seen a lot of votes for Alabama on here. I tend to agree. Can't beat a southern belle with a nice southern accent IMO. Being from Alabama I suppose I'm biased, but it is what is is!
When I was playing in the local youth orchestra we took a trip to Chicago, and combined with the orchestra of a school somewhere on the outskirts of the city. They treated us to a pizza dinner, and we sat around and got to know each other. A girl from our group, a true southern belle, said "It's so nice to meet y'all!" That positively delighted them, and they kept asking her to say it again!
Same trip: after the bus ride to the school (a good hour from our hotel), me and a couple other guys went to the restroom. One or two other students of the school were in there. We decided to have some fun! I turned on the faucet and in my best southern drawl, said to one of my buddies, "Lordamercy, they done got runnin' water in this here place! Lift that thar doohickey up and water come right on out!" Hilarity ensued as we "marvelled" over this mysterious thing. "THAT THAR BE WITCHCRAFT! Get away from that less'n you invoke the wrath o' God upon us!!" I have no idea if the kids from the school fell for it or not. But it was one of the funniest things I've ever experienced.


----------



## Pugg

Jos said:


> I realise that, Pugg, but it's for that small group of connaisseurs who are in the know


I have all the regional T.V stations on my set, so strange that I can't understand a word from Friesland?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> I have all the regional T.V stations on my set, so strange that I can't understand a word from Friesland?


I gather Western Frisian is supposed to be the language which is closer to English than any other apart from Scots.


----------



## Figleaf

Weston said:


> Working in Nashville I sometimes get calls from ladies in the UK, usually London, about invoices our university may owe their company. I ask them what is the invoice number and get something like* "Noyne Foh Three Foyve* Tee Zed." I'm exaggerating a bit. It's far prettier than I can transcribe. By the time she gets to "Zed" which we would never say in the states, I'm incapacitated and have no idea what she is saying going forward.
> 
> So I have to keep her on the phone to make sure I understand what she needs.


To a middle class English ear that bolded phrase would probably just sound rather uncouth, and inspire an uncharitable opinion of the speaker's IQ and level of education.  Harsh, but I don't make the rules!  I think that in Britain only the Celts can pull off a 'regional' accent while simultaneously sounding classy and intelligent, which is not to say that all English accents are necessarily bad of course.

My choice of sexy accents: French and Irish.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Figleaf said:


> ... I think that in Britain only the Celts can pull off a 'regional' accent while simultaneously sounding classy and intelligent, which is not to say that all English accents are necessarily bad of course.


I do like a lass with a nice Northumberland accent...


----------



## Merl

What about Mancunian? Does that class as 'sexy'?


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> What about Mancunian? Does that class as 'sexy'?


No in no way shape or form


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Merl said:


> What about Mancunian? Does that class as 'sexy'?





dogen said:


> No in no way shape or form


I'd make an exception for Melanie Sykes in her classic 1990s Boddingtons adverts.

And she was a member of Ashtonian Brass Band along with her father, mother and two sisters, playing the baritone horn!


----------



## Merl

I lived and worked in Ashton before I moved to Scotland (Hurst Cross to be exact).


----------



## Scopitone

On the topic of American accents: I grew up in Texas, and a Texas accent is still plenty sexy to me. (Go watch a Miranda Lambert interview to know what I mean.) 

Also Old South, like Georgia. Gimme a Southern Belle's voice any day.


----------



## TxllxT

When my wife's father every now and then starts to recite Pushkin in the kitchen, I swoon on the waves of the inner music, that shows how the Russian language is married with this her greatest poet. Every evening we drink tea & eat cherries, peaches, melons with Ludmilla from one floor below. She has the typical habit of letting her voice go over the top in an ear piercing manner as if a rocket is being launched. I noticed this soaring theatrically high voice explosions with more women from Piter, so perhaps this is a female Piter accent.


----------

